# New goat barn :)



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Ok well technically it's not brand new but it is to the girls . Started as a 3 sided 20x21 shed then my husband added the front so the rabbits could go in it. I got out of the rabbits a few months ago leaving my daughter's tiny holland lop herd & some quail in it so I decided a swap was in order. Got the milking/feed & 2 kidding stall's finished now we've just got to fill in under the eaves where the tarps are put in a few more windows and get some hay feeders built.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Nice!!


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Very nice! I really like the permanent stalls!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Those are some happy goats!


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Thanks! I love them much nicer than the tiny thing I built in the old shed. My building skills are pretty limited so I was happy to have his help this time


----------



## Kath G. (Jul 13, 2017)

very nice!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice indeed.

I see air through the walls.
I would be concerned for drafts, not good on goats.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

toth boer goats said:


> Very nice indeed.
> 
> I see air through the walls.
> I would be concerned for drafts, not good on goats.


Just in the front which is the one way the wind very rarely blows. It stays pretty draft free or at least it will once the eaves are covered the wind has a tendency to blow in from the back & yank my tarps down. I had rabbits in there for years and they did great so I'm not to worried I may caulk some of the larger ones if it becomes an issue


----------

